# Guess I will be Selling my Smoker now....



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2013)

Everything must go! I am set for life...JJ








[h3]Hickory Smoked Pulled Pork[/h3]
Help yourself to slow-smoked pulled pork without all the hassle. _Oscar Mayer Carving Board_  Hickory Smoked Pulled Pork is slow-smoked with hardwood for hours until it's falling apart. Then it's deliciously seasoned for big BBQ taste with or without your favorite sauce - so every day can taste like tailgate day!
Nutritional Information
Turkey Breast
Chicken Breast
Roast Beef
Ham
Pulled Pork


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Jan 1, 2013)

Saw this same commercial this morning.  Kind of like cheap beer.  This is what you replace the good stuff with if the people you dont like are coming over.


----------



## big casino (Jan 1, 2013)

finally now I can quit doing all this hard work!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah...right!!!!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2013)

It looks awfully dry. Lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2013)

Davidhef88 said:


> It looks awfully dry. Lol


Awww come on...You got to put a little Finishing Sauce on it!...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

"My pulled pork has a first name, it's 'O-S-C-A-R'..." :biggrin:

Well, at least it really does look pulled and NOT shredded!!!
Shredded stringy 'pulled' pork is scandalous!!!!

Best of luck to the poor souls who try it!!!!!! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2013)

This thread was posted while eating a McRib from McDonalds... :pot:


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 1, 2013)

Come on Jimmy... You know that you have been secretly taking all of our recipes and using them for Oscar Mayer!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll call dibs on the grinder, slicer and stuffer......


----------



## smoking b (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh my! This stuff really has potential! Thank you very much for posting this. This might possibly be my new secret ingredient.  I have a friend that wants me to make him up another large batch of treats for his dogs & I'll bet it would set them off nicely


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll be using this in the next throwdown fo sure!


----------

